# [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am considering swapping my charge inlet over to J1772 and have a few questions.

My current set up is a MM PFC-30 charger with a L6-30 inlet. (144 volt flooded lead acid pack).

I have a number of adapters that allow me to charge from regular 120 or 240 NEMA recepticals.

I understand the athe commercial EVSE stations are now j1772 and the require a pilot signal.

The TusanEV ( http://www.tucsonev.com/index.html ) setup looks like a reasonable solution to charge from proper J1772 EVSE but my concern is with using a NEMA receptacle. I am comfortable making adapters to get AC power to the J1172 plug but what happens with the pilot circuitry when the AC source is a regulate NEMA reciptical?

John in Boston

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad to see you are making the move to J1772 as this is now the standard for
EV connection, even at home. Wire the J1772 direct to the charger 220v, then
in parallel add a 110vac connector under the hood for a connection to 110vac
under 15amp. If you are not adding a J1772 to your home and want to continue
using a 220vac 6-30, just add that to the connection to the J1772 at the
charger. The pilot signal is not used except when using the J1772 at a
public or home charger.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Adding-J1772-capabilities-to-conversion-tp4657053p4657056.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cruisin <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Glad to see you are making the move to J1772 as this is now the standard for
> > EV connection, even at home.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> JOHN OCONNOR wrote:
> 
> > Still just considering and while it may be standard I suspect the majority
> > of on the road EVs in the USA do not use J1772, but I could be wrong.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just adding inlets in parallel has the risk that you
expose the grid power on the unused inlet's pins.

My suggestion would be to either isolate the different
inlets using a simple relay that pulls in with the
particular inlet being powered and disables the other
inlets.

There are converters to J1772 (essentially a
stripped-down charging station with two cords,
one having J1772 to plug into the car, the other
to plug the charging station into the wall.
The functions provided by such a converter are
essentially just generating the pilot to tell the
EV that it can charge and how much current and to
monitor the grid wires for GFCI.

I know Rush is working on such a portable charging
station, he has announced it about a year back and
I have offered him some help, but I also see converters
available from Modular EV power and there probably are
others.
On the vehicle side there is a simple circuit that you
can buy for $35 or so that receives the pilot, but if
you are comfortable with electronics you can also hack
a circuit together. Having a J1772 inlet on your car
allows you to charge at any new public charge station,
although a lot of them still support NEMA 5-20 which
allows you to pull up to 16A at 120V. That outlet does
not have a pilot obviously, so some charge stations
detect the presence of a 120V plug in an optical manner
which has confused some EV'ers that used a cord with a
transparent plug and they had to tape around that plug
in order to get the charging station to detect the
presence of the plug.

Sometimes we make things "too smart".

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of JOHN OCONNOR
Sent: Thursday, August 09, 2012 11:25 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to conversion



> Cruisin <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Glad to see you are making the move to J1772 as this is now the
> > standard for EV connection, even at home.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nothing... it passes thru with no problem.

Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com


> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of JOHN OCONNOR
> Sent: Thursday, August 09, 2012 6:44 AM
> To: Electric Discussion List Vehicle
> Subject: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to conversion
>
> I am considering swapping my charge inlet over to J1772 and have a few
> questions.
>
> My current set up is a MM PFC-30 charger with a L6-30 inlet. (144 volt
> flooded lead acid pack).
>
> I have a number of adapters that allow me to charge from regular 120 or
240
> NEMA recepticals.
>
> I understand the athe commercial EVSE stations are now j1772 and the
> require a pilot signal.
>
> The TusanEV ( http://www.tucsonev.com/index.html ) setup looks like a
> reasonable solution to charge from proper J1772 EVSE but my concern is
> with using a NEMA receptacle. I am comfortable making adapters to get AC
> power to the J1172 plug but what happens with the pilot circuitry when the
> AC source is a regulate NEMA reciptical?
>
> John in Boston
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> -----
> No virus found in this message.
> Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
> Version: 2012.0.2197 / Virus Database: 2437/5187 - Release Date: 08/08/12


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> You could do like the OEM EV opportunity/convenience charge cords and
> simply use an extension cord with a NEMA plug on one end to plug into an
> outlet in the garage, and a J1772 paddle on the other to plug into the
> vehicle-mounted J1772 inlet. Use adapters on the NEMA end of the cord to
> allow plugging into 240VAC or 120VAC.

Some conversion owners have bought either a J1772 Plug alone, or with cord
and hooked it up directly to their garage 240vac so that they do not have to
have an Adapter cord for home use when using the J1772 Adapter Box that I
sell.
See the J1772 to NEMA plugs that Darren made -
http://tucsonev.com/darren.html

Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com

Sent 8/9/2012, 5:40 pm AZ time


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"Just adding inlets in parallel has the risk that you 
expose the grid power on the unused inlet's pins"

NOT TRUE, a unconnected female 6-30 receptacle is twist locked on the plug
so the contacts are not exposed. As I have stated before, it is essential if
you expect to get the most use out of your conversion, and the most money
for it when you sell and you will someday, to make it as standard to the
industry as possible. If you don't, go to ebay and look at all the lead
acid, 24v fork lift powered, etc for sale.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Adding-J1772-capabilities-to-conversion-tp4657053p4657103.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cruisin wrote:
> 
> > "Just adding inlets in parallel has the risk that you
> > expose the grid power on the unused inlet's pins"
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Awwww, you are scaring me.
Especially if you are suggestion to *sell* such a dangerous
setup, prone to an unwitting person to remove the unconnected
plug and having the full grid power exposed on male pins,
which is EXACTLY the type of thing that could give people
unfriendly to DIY EVs the ammunition to require certifying
EVs before they can be registered.
Please build safe so we do not create more negative news than
there already is.
It is *very* easy to install a relay to separate the inlets
if you have more than one, so you avoid this situation and
have a safe setup.
Your proposal is as bad as suggesting for a power outage to 
backfeed your house with a genset and a cord with two 
male plugs, one plugged into the nearest wall outlet and
the other into the genset.
If you have no idea why this is bad then I suggest you first
consult an electrician and your lawyer.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Cruisin
Sent: Friday, August 10, 2012 3:27 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to conversion

"Just adding inlets in parallel has the risk that you expose the grid
power on the unused inlet's pins"

NOT TRUE, a unconnected female 6-30 receptacle is twist locked on the
plug so the contacts are not exposed. As I have stated before, it is
essential if you expect to get the most use out of your conversion, and
the most money for it when you sell and you will someday, to make it as
standard to the industry as possible. If you don't, go to ebay and look
at all the lead acid, 24v fork lift powered, etc for sale.



--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Adding-J177
2-capabilities-to-conversion-tp4657053p4657103.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What about having a J1772 inlet on the outside, and in the trunk feeding that to a mated pair of twist-lock NEMA connectors? That way you can charge in public, but at home pop the trunk and pull out a convenient cord for plugging into the available wall socket.

n


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lets set the scenario straight here. The J1772 is accessible through a fuel
door on the outside of the car. If a 110/220vac 6-30 is needed to charge
from a non public charging station a 6-30 plug is available under the hood
twist locked into a non connected female plug which is mounted to the car
for a clean look. Twist, remove and plug into extension cord for non public
charging. The J1772 is under the fuel door and is not accessible to anyone.
If you are familiar with the J1772, which I think you are not, the hot pins
could not be a hazard if exposed. Where is the hazard you are talking about?
This car won 1st place and was given a electrical design award recently by a
group of engineers. In trying to help others I provide the information that
has helped others and is used in my EV training classes, but Roger, you seem
to want to revert the attention back to you by making false statements. A
extension cord with a adapter on the J1772 is not practical, unless in your
own garage, and you know it. 



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Adding-J1772-capabilities-to-conversion-tp4657053p4657125.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Natham, you have the right idea as I have explained many times. The important
point is the twist lock plug mated to a dummy receptacle either under the
hood or in the trunk that would be protected from human exposure when using
the J1772.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Adding-J1772-capabilities-to-conversion-tp4657053p4657126.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's not what I was suggesting; why have a dummy receptacle in the
car when you could instead use a live NEMA receptacle that connects to
the J1772? Then the NEMA plug goes into that receptacle, guaranteeing
that there is never a live plug regardless of which charging system
you're using.

n



> Cruisin <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Natham, you have the right idea as I have explained many times. The important
> > point is the twist lock plug mated to a dummy receptacle either under the
> > hood or in the trunk that would be protected from human exposure when using
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cruisin wrote:
> > The J1772 is accessible through a fuel door on the outside of the car...
> > a 6-30 plug is available under the hood twist locked into a non connected
> > female plug... Twist, remove and plug into extension cord for non public
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cruisin wrote:
> 
> > Lets set the scenario straight here. The J1772 is accessible through a
> > fuel door on the outside of the car. If a 110/220vac 6-30 is needed to
> ...


----------

